# DND Learn site down?



## jrenda (22 May 2010)

Is the DND Learn website down? Anyone know when it should be back up?


(Sorry if I posted this message in the wrong area)


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2010)

Try a couple of things and you may be able to get to where you want to go.  Instead of clicking on "English" or "Francais"; click on "Important Notices" or goto DNDLearn Support Site.


----------



## jrenda (22 May 2010)

Thanks for the advice, but I still can't log in.


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2010)

Yes, DNDlearn is down yet again........


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

Just FYI.  From the DND Learn site:

PWGSC Scheduled maintenance:
June 6 0500hrs - 0900hrs (approx)
DNDLearn will be unavailable for this period. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Shouldn't this thread be under Military Administration (or Training) as opposed to Basic Training?   ???


----------



## kratz (1 Jun 2010)

NavRes uses DNDLearn for their pre-BMQ training. This allows standardized lessons in the quickest, most economical means and still maintain the CFLRS St Jean standard.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> NavRes uses DNDLearn for their pre-BMQ training. This allows standardized lessons in the quickest, most economical means and still maintain the CFLRS St Jean standard.



Seen.  Thanks.


----------



## kratz (1 Jun 2010)

I only learned about the method myself this weekend in my FAIT duties. The NR DNDLearn coord is someone I know.  ;D


----------



## muffin (2 Jun 2010)

The DNDLearn National CF/DNDLearn admin just happens to be on Army.ca  
If it's down - you can message me, or email our BB at cda.dndlearnteam@forces.gc.ca
We watch it afterhours and weekends only when asked by school admins for specific course requirements.
There are 80 ish schools and training institutions in the CF and DND that use DNDLearn for their DL.

The scheduled outtages are listed on the DNDLearn "main" site (the purple one) after logging in.

The last outtage was not scheduled, it was a problem with the servers in PWGSC

Muffin (aka DNDLearn System Admin)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2010)

muffin said:
			
		

> The DNDLearn National CF/DNDLearn admin just happens to be on Army.ca
> If it's down - you can message me, or email our BB at cda.dndlearnteam@forces.gc.ca
> We watch it afterhours and weekends only when asked by school admins for specific course requirements.
> There are 80 ish schools and training institutions in the CF and DND that use DNDLearn for their DL.
> ...



Hey muffin just ensure that during July it doesn't go down as we have 3 Courses doing D/L that month 



 ;D


----------



## muffin (2 Jun 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey muffin just ensure that during July it doesn't go down as we have 3 Courses doing D/L that month
> 
> 
> 
> ;D



We will do what we can  
Summer is pretty busy for anyone who runs courses for cadets, PRes, or RMCC/CMR


----------



## ReidMeyers (11 Apr 2011)

Sorry for starting this thread up again but I could not find any other with DNDLearn. My buddy and I self registered into DNDLearn mostly out of interest. I'm worried that we were not allowed to do this even though we ran into absolutely no walls preventing us from doing so. Please forgive my ignorance, but any information would be greatly appreciated. 

P.S.
I will also move this thread to somewhere more appropriate if requested.

Reid Meyers


----------



## muffin (12 Apr 2011)

If you are military or DND then there is no reason why you cannot sign up for the self registration courses in DNDLearn.
It's never a bad idea to let your CoC know you are doing the courses - though the self registration courses shouldn't interfere with your day-to-day work.

The other courses (Career courses and OPME etc) in DNDLearn are loaded by school admins so you can't "accidently" sign up for a course you shouldn't be taking.


----------



## ReidMeyers (13 Apr 2011)

Well I am rather happy to hear this, quite the number of resources here   ;D 

Thank you for the Reply,

Reid Meyers


----------

